# manual transmission shifter boot



## steve3842 (Nov 1, 2015)

Can someone help me... I ordered this piece (65-66 GTO manual transmission shifter boot) but I cant seem to figure out how it is installed. Does it just sit on top of the shifter floor hump and held down by the center console or am I missing something..By the way, which end is up on this thing? thanks in advance


----------



## steve3842 (Nov 1, 2015)

Opps, sorry about that, once I posted the question, I found my answer, but my next question is, Where do I get the big O ring that holds the boot to the hump?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Ames has what you need.
Cheers.


----------



## steve3842 (Nov 1, 2015)

thanks


----------

